# Time to hunker down!



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Blizzard warning for my area. 2 feet of snow is expected to drop on us over night, tonight!

The last time this happened (around the same time, last year) the drifts were 3 feet high. I needed snowshoes to take my dog outside to do his business...And I had to get a friend to dig us out because we couldn't open our entrance doors. Some areas suffered power-outages for a week or more. I hope it misses us...Heading out to get some extra supplies...Gotta love Canadian winters...

Everyone on the Northern East coast... stay safe!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't envy you guys with all the snow. Be safe!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


>


Lol...Yup! This is the time of year that all the deer break out their snowmobiles...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

There's a lot more to a quality hunker than most realize. Godspeed MikMaq, I feel your pain.

You're all stocked-up, good to go?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> There's a lot more to a quality hunker than most realize. Godspeed MikMaq, I feel your pain.
> 
> You're all stocked-up, good to go?


I have to make a hike into town to pick up some stuff for my toddler, just in case it is a long one...Milk n diapers, etc..

Yeah, I enjoy a good storm. We lost our electricity for a week during White Juan....My wife and I, four kids and a dog, at the time i
(Including a new born baby) hunkered down in the master bedroom with candles for heat. We heated the babies milk with a candle stove I made from a soup can. It was nice to spend a week of real quality time with the family...And we survived just fine. It wasn't easy by any means, but we made it work.

This time would be easier, cause my eldest son came home for a few weeks to visit. Having a 25 year old to help out will make things a lot better, if we find ourselves in that situation again, and my daughter (which was the infant during White Juan) is now 12 years old. She helps us with our 2 year old...
I have an amazing family. My kids are really great. I know everyone says that, but it is sooo true

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Dude great story, like something out a movie. Hope everything goes well for you all 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

All the best to you and the family bud!


----------

